# Quesions about backhoe for Kubota L3200



## banjoben (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi there!

I'm new to this forum, so if this is inappropriately placed I apologize and I'd appreciate suggestions on that. 

I just bought a new Kubota L3200 (4wd, 3cyl 32HP diesel, 25HP rear PTO) and am looking to buy a used backhoe for this thing. I have questions like:

What is the biggest hoe that I can put on this thing?
If I get a big one will I have too little power?
What do I need to look for to make sure it will fit on my machine?
Are there any brands I should avoid?
Is having it driven off the tractor's hydraulics or off the rear PTO better?
How to figure out what I need for a subframe that will fit both tractor/hoe and where do I get one?
How do I inspect a used one to see what problems it might have? (especially if I can't hook it up and use it first)? 


If anyone has any input I'd really appreciate it. I am doing mostly fairly minor, things (digging for 10" sonotubes, removing rocks/stumps from the yard, trenches for electrical conduit out to the shed, planting trees etc...). This is just for around my place, which needs a lot of work, but I'm not using it at a professional level for the most part. 

Thanks a lot!
Ben


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Being brand new Kubota you may want to check w/your dealer to see what they will cover...warrenty issues.

Back of most Kubota owners booklets tell whats attachment best for your Kubota..than go from there.

If I,I would lean more towards sub frame.


----------



## banjoben (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Thomas,
I'm leaning toward just buying the BH77 new from the dealer. This is what Kubota recommends for my machine. I'd still rather buy a used one, but I'm not that excited about dealing with the hassle of making a different model hoe fit on this thing. I definitely think that a sub frame is a must, and it sounds like the one that I'd get with the BH77 would allow me to quickly and easily attach and detach the hoe...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Once you get the beast fitted do post some action pics.


----------

